# Best point to activate water/meth ?



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

I was just wondering at what point when your car comes on boost is the best time for water/meth to be sprayed into the intake? I use the boost activated switch to start spraying. I have set it .4bar and the results were not very good, then I went to .5bar and that seemed better. Now I was wondering if going .6bar mite even be better? One of our local tuners said i should set it at 1 bar as that is where the boost really needs the cooling effect of the water/meth. Any Ideas? This is on a Golf GTIv.


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Best point to activate water/meth ? (GERHARD PETZER)*

Only spray when needed. In other words, if at 12psi you ping, spray at 12. Not too much sooner.
Water will hurt your performance if it is not needed so use only as little as you need, when it is needed.
cheers,


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Log ur car and c where it starts pulling timing---this will indicate at what boost level you should dial it in to activate...


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*

Thanks, That makes sence


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (GERHARD PETZER)*

I have set her to start spraying at .6bar and she seems to pull a little better. i checked logs and found she was only making .6bar at 6500rpm. So it made sense to let her still be spraying mix at that RPM. I did not want it to stop until the red line was reached. The pump will carry on spraying until it reaches .5bar so there is a safety margin. That should carry until the limiter steps in.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

Log and don't spray a second before your car starts to pull timing...every car is different.
Set the full set at the point where you get the most torque. GL


----------

